

F# adopted by Credit Suisse Global Modelling and Analytics team - nathanwdavis
http://blogs.msdn.com/dsyme/archive/2009/09/22/credit-suisse-gmag-seek-trader-tools-project-lead.aspx

======
nathanwdavis
Interesting that Credit Suisse has already been using F# for a while even
though it is not even "officially" part of MS's Visual Studio package yet.

(F# is an implementation of OCaml on the .NET CLR developed by the Cambridge
Research Lab)

~~~
Tangurena
F# has been announced as being part of Visual Studio 2010, so no separate
downloads in the future.

~~~
nathanwdavis
MS decided to jump on the Functional language bandwagon. I looked at the specs
of F# for a bit and I think it looks pretty good. But, I think the average MS
developer (C# or VB) is going to have a hard time getting it.

